# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  another trip thread!!

## nnoska

leaving next thursday for my 2nd trip to saba, small island if anyone has any input on anything let it rip, we will be diving with saba divers i dove with saba deep before, liked them but i figured i would spread it around,plus saba divers has a mean friday night karaoke(i do a mean elvis).

----------


## Voosh

A few years ago we did a day trip from St. B. to Saba and it was the best spent money of that trip. We only had the day and I climbed the big hill and found the great view and a bunch of radio antennas ?!?. Coming down the "1000" steps, the rain came. Almost slid down all the way. My wife was waiting at a nearby restaurant, we (actually, I) got dry and went forward. She is the swimmer and while I worked on getting dry, she swam out of the harbor on the west side while giving me heart palpitations as I watched her hit the ocean. She's the swimmer, not me. Never made it to the south end where supposedly there is the best diving. We had to rush back to catch the last (only?) flight back to St. B.

A great place! We will probably spend a lot more time there.

Voosh

----------

